# Photos of siding



## nealtw (Feb 4, 2016)

Nope no explanation


----------



## nealtw (Feb 4, 2016)

still none.........


----------



## nealtw (Feb 4, 2016)

I haven't figured out how to post photos to PM so here they are.


----------



## havasu (Feb 4, 2016)

Beautiful work!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 4, 2016)

havasu said:


> Beautiful work!



I can't claim any of it except in the bottom right of the first photo, the shed roof is mine.


----------



## buffalo (Feb 4, 2016)

Thx neal , that wood actually looks really nice. I like the color scheme in the first pic. My roof is charcoal so I was thinking a tone like that would look nice. To clue everyone in , I need to do some siding


----------



## nealtw (Feb 4, 2016)

We have been talking about the front porch roof and where to put the posts.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 5, 2016)

I like the mixture of the clapboards and the shakes. It gives a house definition.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 5, 2016)

The shakes are vinyl, right above the faux rocks


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 5, 2016)

I figured that they were. I wouldn't get real shakes anymo'


----------



## nealtw (Feb 5, 2016)

They started putting the wood on the corners to get contrasting colors, I never understood why they never just used a different color vinyl corner.
The house in post 3 has the latest, where they use thicker wood for all the trim and hide the J trim and then at a glance the vinyl looks more like wood.


----------



## bobpearce (Feb 5, 2016)

now that is what you call perfection! nice one


----------



## nealtw (Feb 12, 2016)

samples........


----------



## nealtw (Feb 29, 2016)

.......................


----------



## KULTULZ (Feb 29, 2016)

nealtw said:


> They started putting the wood on the corners to get contrasting colors, I never understood why they never just used a different color vinyl corner.
> 
> The house in post 3 has the latest, where they *use thicker wood for all the trim and hide the J trim and then at a glance the vinyl looks more like wood*.



So that is how it is done. J trim has to be used and it is hidden?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 29, 2016)

KULTULZ said:


> So that is how it is done. J trim has to be used and it is hidden?


It makes everything look better and it doesn't look like vinyl anymore.


----------



## KULTULZ (Mar 1, 2016)

Thinking of using PVC trim boards (corner-door/window trim-etc) but cutting a groove into the PVC facing edge to act as J-Channel. Maybe some thin flashing @ the inside groove facing w house warp?

Does this make sense? I like the look of (and $$$) of vinyl siding but the trim (vinyl and alum) makes it look cheap to me.


----------



## joecaption (Mar 1, 2016)

Regular vinyl siding needs a 5/8 gap in the trim so it can expand and contract.
Insulated siding needs 1".
Here's some other ways to trim out the outside corners.
http://www.certainteed.com/products/vinyl-siding/vinyl-carpentry-trim/corner-systems/345919


----------



## nealtw (Mar 1, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Regular vinyl siding needs a 5/8 gap in the trim so it can expand and contract.
> Insulated siding needs 1".
> Here's some other ways to trim out the outside corners.
> http://www.certainteed.com/products/vinyl-siding/vinyl-carpentry-trim/corner-systems/345919



They tell me it is not available in Canada, I guess that would be why I have not seen it.


----------



## KULTULZ (Mar 2, 2016)

joecaption said:


> Here's some other ways to trim out the outside corners.
> 
> http://www.certainteed.com/products/vinyl-siding/vinyl-carpentry-trim/corner-systems/345919



*THANX* for that link...

What I want to do is have the HARDIE BOARD look at a cheap price...


----------



## nealtw (Mar 2, 2016)

What they do around here a lot of time is Hardie in the front and matching Vinyl on the rest


----------



## KULTULZ (Mar 2, 2016)

nealtw said:


> What they do around here a lot of time is Hardie in the front and matching Vinyl on the rest



Yeah, that is good but I am on a budget...

I am so poor if it took a nickel to travel around the world, I couldn't get out of sight... 

I think I found what I am looking for - http://www.certainteed.com/products/trim

I just want to dress up the trim from builders grade. Big time operator here on a beer budget.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 2, 2016)

KULTULZ said:


> Yeah, that is good but I am on a budget...
> 
> I am so poor if it took a nickel to travel around the world, I couldn't get out of sight...
> 
> ...



They do all that with wood here but it is labour intensive but it will depend on the price.
I do understand building a castle on a slum budget.


----------



## buffalo (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm liking that look and it works for my plan of siding above , building the porch roof , then siding below. Thx Neal , I will have a bunch more questions I'm sure once weather breaks . 20f here and windy , next Wednesday thier saying close to 70f. Best winter ever!


----------



## KULTULZ (Mar 3, 2016)

nealtw said:


> They do all that with wood here but it is labour intensive but it will depend on the price.
> 
> I do understand building a castle on a slum budget.



I was thinking PVC as the maintenance would be much easier as would color change (little prep). 

I don't like a bunch of work cutting into my drinking time... :beer:


----------



## nealtw (Mar 4, 2016)

buffalo said:


> I'm liking that look and it works for my plan of siding above , building the porch roof , then siding below. Thx Neal , I will have a bunch more questions I'm sure once weather breaks . 20f here and windy , next Wednesday thier saying close to 70f. Best winter ever!


Can you get a photo from where this was taken. now I can't upload the photo, it's the one from up your driveway.


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2016)

This?


----------



## nealtw (Mar 6, 2016)

The one from the other side showing the truck in front of the garage.
I don't know how I got this to post. A new photo like this.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 7, 2016)

1111111111


----------



## buffalo (Mar 8, 2016)

I like that idea , a bit more spicy.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 15, 2016)

kick stop around the shower stall


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2016)

.........................


----------



## nealtw (Apr 27, 2016)

.......................


----------



## nealtw (May 16, 2016)

...................


----------



## nealtw (May 16, 2016)

...............


----------



## nealtw (May 16, 2016)

................


----------



## nealtw (May 26, 2016)

1111111111111


----------

